# QR25DE engine problem



## Warlock! (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I have a 2001 model people mover called a Bassara Highway start. It has the 2.5l QR25DE motor in it. 

I have recently started having misfiring problems and general sluggishnes. The water was also going somewhere God only knows where. There is no coolant in the oil, nothing on the ground, nothinging in the cylinders either. It has me totally baffled. 

I checked the Spark plugs they all seem fine. Started unplugging the coil packs with the engine running and goind that Cylinder number 2 was dead. Took the coil pack and changed it with cylinders 1's and still had the same problem. I replaced that one sparkplug and checked. It seemed fine but now the engine warning light has come on for some reason. Could it be the coil pack being unplugged. 

Now the actual problem. The car seems now to be idling correctly but when you hit the accelerator it sounds like the cars is now missfiring on all cylinders what could cause this? You know it sounds like water in the distributor of the simpler motor cars. 

Can someone help? 

I have thought of stripping off the plenum to check the butterfly valves but have not gotten there. Have checked the cylinders with a mangnet and all seems good. I am at a loss here. Car is not using oil.

Cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would do a compression test and then a cylinder leakdown test, starting with cyl. #2.


----------

